# Nur 30fps in ProStreet ?



## kays (18. November 2008)

Ich hab mir heute ProStreet Installiert un komm nicht über 30fps, egal in welcher Auflösung oder mit welchen Einstellungen ich Spiele. Im Menü sind es locker um die 200fps. 

Patch ist der Aktuellste und an meinem Sys kann es auch nicht liegen. Ist das normal bei ProStreet ?

gruß kays


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

Das Problem hatte ich auch, mit dem ersten Patch wurde ein Framelimiter eingebaut, mit dem hatte ich nur 30FPS.

Also einfach die Standard-Verkaufsversion lassen, danach lief es bei mir mit 90FPS.


----------



## kays (18. November 2008)

hööö ? was soll das denn sein ? Ein Patch der bremst ??? ach stimmt ja ProStreet ist ja von EA da muss man mit so etwas rechnen. 

Dann dank ich dir für dich schnelle Antwort und hau das Ding wieder runter.


----------



## roadgecko (18. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> hööö ? was soll das denn sein ? Ein Patch der bremst ??? ach stimmt ja ProStreet ist ja von EA da muss man mit so etwas rechnen.
> 
> Dann dank ich dir für dich schnelle Antwort und hau das Ding wieder runter.



Ein (30) FPS Frame Limiter ist somit das dämlichste was es geben kann.
Ich merke einen Unterschied zwischen zb.: 30 und 60 FPS. Und das es nicht zu 100 % flüssig läuft merke ich bei 30 FPS


----------



## push@max (18. November 2008)

Ich versteh auch nicht ganz, welche Vorteile ein Framelimiter bringt...mich hat er auf jeden Fall auch gestört.


----------



## boss3D (18. November 2008)

Der einzige Vorteil, den ich mir vorstellen könnte, ist, dass auf Multi-GPU-Grakas kein ausgeprägtes Micro-Ruckeln auftritt. Mir persönlich waren die 30 FPS für ein flüssiges Zocken deutlich zu wenig und ich habe das Game neuinstalliert. Jedes Need for Speed braucht meiner Meinung nach mind 60 FPS um wirklich absolut flüssig zu laufen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kays (18. November 2008)

Ich bin grad beim neu Installieren und hoffe das ich nun über 30fps habe, das ist echt kein schönes fahren gewesen


----------



## roadgecko (19. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Der einzige Vorteil, den ich mir vorstellen könnte, ist, dass auf Multi-GPU-Grakas kein ausgeprägtes Micro-Ruckeln auftritt. Mir persönlich waren die 30 FPS für ein flüssiges Zocken deutlich zu wenig und ich habe das Game neuinstalliert. Jedes Need for Speed braucht meiner Meinung nach mind 60 FPS um wirklich absolut flüssig zu laufen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Die meisten TFT Monitore unterstüztn auch "nur" 60Hz bei voller Auflösung ^^


----------



## kays (19. November 2008)

Hab es nun neu Installiert und rennt mit ~60fps bei 1280x1024 und vollen Details. Spielt sich gleich viel angenehmer.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (19. November 2008)

@kays: aber das ist jetzt ungepatcht, oder?
Den der 1.1-Patch baut nen sogenannten Framecap ein, damit haben se die üblen framelags der Verkaufsversion "bekämpft", die ja jetzt auch wieder im neuen Teil "Undercover" drin sind.

Lies mal:
Need for Speed : Pro Street ***Sammelthread*** [Demo released] - Seite 69 - Forum de Luxx
Post #2062

und 
Need for Speed: ProStreet Low FPS - [H]ard|Forum

Sch.... Cross-Plattfrom-Entwicklung


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

@ kays
Wenn du die VSync abschaltest, kommst du sogar noch weit über 60 FPS ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kays (21. November 2008)

@XFX_GTX280_XT ja ist Ungepatcht ich glaub Version 1.0 oder 1.1 genau kann ich dir das grad nciht sagen.

@boss3D - VSync ist aus, mehr als 60 ist aber bei mir nicht drin. Spiele auf 1280x1024 mit alles Details und 8xAA oder 4x


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Naja, bei 8x AA kann es schon sein, dass die Graka am Limit arbeitet ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kays (22. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Naja, bei 8x AA kann es schon sein, dass die Graka am Limit arbeitet ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das wird wohl richtig sein, schaut aber besser aus mit 8x AA und 60-70fps im Schnitt reichen mir


----------

